# Statements placement and crossover question



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm going with a statement build for my room but I've got a few concerns for the size of the room and speaker placement. Apparently the speaker needs around 18" behind them.

1. Is there anything I can do to help it cope with being put close to a wall? Type of Stuffing, adjustment to the crossover etc?

2. How much difference are we looking at here between it being placed up close to a wall and 0.5/1m out from the wall?

I can place them a short distant from the wall, but in terms of working with the TV system and listening distance, it would be ideal to have them only about 30cm from the wall, but 18" would be possible.

Im looking at crossover components and this part has been specified:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=266-938&scqty=2

Unfortunatly, partsexpress only have one and I need two. Im placing an order from madisound and they stock this:

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=139&products_id=874

This isn't exactly the same spec, but it looks more or less similar. The only difference is the power handling and the AWG guage. 

Would it be ok to use this as a replacement, or am i better off buying the part from partsexpress when its in stock and paying the extra shipping for it.

Thanks!

James


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm of the view that an open back mid in an otherwise monopole design is sort of screwy. Personally, I'd have no problems building them sealed back as they model fine this way or at least use acoustic cotton/wool or even fibreglass to make it aperiodic and place it near to the rear wall.

WRT the chokes, the ERSE at PE is not listed on the ERSE site, just the 6.8 and 7.5mH. I looked there to get the DCR values. The 6.8 is 0.289Ω and the 7.5 is 0.304Ω and the Madisound 0.307Ω so not enough difference for me to worry about. 

I'm also using the Madisound units in my Unity xover for the larger values.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Would I be better going with the rs tmww design if I'm going to be putting it close to a wall and listening to loud modern music?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I've not heard either, so I can't comment. My _personal_ preference is for the Statements though and they'd be my choice out of these two candidates..


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. This is the rs I'm referring to:

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=22393

I've heard the statements are more suited to classical music and this coupled with the distance from the wall has me a bit concerned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Also the khanspires are an option and they seem to be designed to be put closer to the wall. They also seem to be comparable to the rs 3 way although it is more expensive and uses smaller bass drivers.

Any input before I buy my drivers tomorrow would be appreciated
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I would contact the designer directly...Why not pull the speakers out when listening to them?
More people have built those speakers than just about any other I have seen so that says something:T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't comment on the speaker you're building, but I have an idea about the inductor -- if you get the next size up, you could unwind some of the coils until you get to the 7.0mH you're looking for. The 7.5hH version is only $0.28 more, and if you have an LC multimeter, you can unwind a coil at a time and measure it until it gets to the right value. If you don't have an LC multimeter, there are formula's online that can calculate it for you -- that's assuming that you couldn't get PE to tell you themselves.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Regarding placement of speakers closer to the walls:

If you do not mind altering the design (if you are using a kit or pre-planned unit), all you need to modify is the baffle step compensation circuit. Usually, this LCR circuit just steps down the higher frequencies to compensate for the roll-off experienced when the bass is longer wavelength than the baffle width. It's a fancy EQ circuit that is optimized for the intended design width of the cabinet, and usually assumes the speaker is out in the room a ways.

If you put the speakers in-wall, the baffle is infinite and no baffle step is required.

For everything in between, there is an optimum that will keep the frequency response balanced, but allow for placement closer to the wall. Usually this is trial and error to get right, and once dialed in, you can't move the speakers much without affecting the sound.

But if you are the type to find the sweet spot and not touch them again until you move , then this method would allow you some more flexibility in room placement.

Good luck.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

+1

I believe that in most cases, we adjust speaker placement based on the degree of BSC present in the design. 
Frank


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

I believe the sealed version is designed for near wall placement. The sealed version cabinets have a link on the first page of the build.


----------



## 06'Goat (Feb 9, 2009)

Is the reason for the 18" placement because of the open back mid or for bass reasons? I am in the process of making the mini statements.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

It's for the open back mid


----------



## Jim Holtz (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't stop by as much as I should so I could address questions and straight out misconceptions about the Statements series speakers. 

The Statements series speakers need the 18" or more clearance from the wall behind so the mids can do their thing. They have normal baffle step based on being out from the walls 18" and moving them closer will have a greater impact on the mid range than the baffle step.

The open back mid is designed to give a "box" speaker the open spacious sound the midrange of a di-pole has. The open back creates a very large and deep sound stage rather than the typical flat or in your face soundstage of many conventional speaker designs

I hope this helps to explain some of the design decisions and goals in mind when Curt and I designed the Statements. 

Jim


----------

